# Revolutionary War at Black Creek Pioneer Village



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I figured I'd mention in-case anyone was interested, I'll be participating in a Revolutionary War (american revolution) Re-enactment at Black Creek Pioneer Village this weekend.

details for the event are at this url:
http://www.blackcreek.ca/events/event.dot?id=125725

They do a rib meal for fathers day on the weekend that's usually pretty decent.

If anyone wants to come say hi, just ask around for Corporal Forrest, or just look around for me (right side of the photo)

Hope everyone has an awesome weekend with their Dad.

Cheers!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

That's awesome!!! This is really too bad that i'll be out of town this weekend


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Sounds exciting! Checked out the blurb on their website, looks like quite the show! I'll be there with the kids for sure!


----------

